# Sleeps Late?



## Slinxie (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi all! I'm a recent and first-time hedgie owner. I got him this past Saturday (Jan 9th) from a breeder. His name is Spike Jones and he's a reverse pinto...he's white with 3 big black spots. 

Currently, he's in a big sterlite container with a screen top lid that is partially covered in tin foil to insulate the heat from his ceramic heat emitter. My house is under 70deg, so only his cage is heated. He's also in a room to himself with a big window. The breeder had told me he only needs 8hrs of light, so he hasn't been given any artificial light or anything, but I read here he needs 12hrs. 

I'm a little paranoid about his wellbeing since I am a new hedgie mom and I've never had a small animal as a pet, so forgive me for repeating questions or asking complete newbie questions: 

-He hasn't been very active before midnight (i go to bed at midnight so maybe he gets up then?) I'm not sure if he's been "sleeping in late" or if something else is wrong. Usually I come home from work (~6pm), feed him, clean his cage, hold him, etc and put him back. I come to check on him and he's in his hut curled up in a ball and sometimes he looks like he's sleeping. Is this normal? I know he just came home, so I don't know if he's still adjusting to his surroundings, not getting enough light or just feeling sleepy. When I get up in the morning, I check his cage to see if he's been out. His toys have been moved around and he does have droppings on his wheel.

-When he doesn't finish his food from his previous meal (he eats dry food) is it okay to leave it in there or the next meal? Will it go stale? I don't want to leave food he won't eat in there.

-I'm not sure if he's drinking his water bottle during the day, but when I come home one day I removed his water bottle and showed it to him to his face when I was holding him (I noticed the water level wasn't changing). He drank for like 10min! He's been doing this the past few days; drinking a lot when I hold him and put it in his face. I don't want him to get used to this treatment, but I'm not sure why he won't just drink it in his cage.

Thank you for all your help!!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats on your new hedgie! ^_^

Hedgies are nocturnal. Mine doesn't come out unless there is absolute darkness. He will stay hiding in bed, even past his "waking" time if there are lights on. 

Also, babies sleep a LOT. So expect to almost always peek in on him sleeping. 12 hours of light is needed as it mimics "summer daylight hours". I have a light at my boy's cage on a timer so that he is guaranteed to get at least 12 hours of light every day. Light turns off at 9pm, and that's when he comes out to eat and wheel. 

Many here do not like water bottles for the exact reason you just described. They either don't know how, or can't get enough water. It's also an unnatural drinking position. You can try offering both a bowl and a bottle, and see which he prefers. 

I change food daily. I know exactly how much kibble my boy eats, and every night, I will replace his food with just a bit more than what he eats, so that he will always have left overs. Knowing exactly how much your hedgies eats will allow for minimal waste of uneaten food, as well as knowing if there is something wrong and your hedgie has stopped eating as much as he normally would. 
However, that being said, babies also eat a LOT more than an adult, and then slowly eases off. So it will take some judging on your part. 

Anyways, congrats again! And if you have any more questions feel free to ask! Also, the search is located in the upper right, if you need to find something specific. ^_^

Last but not least... a few pictures is a must to join this board....really....It's a requirement...


----------



## Slinxie (Jan 12, 2010)

Here he is: 









He was born in Sept, so this still normal for him? I mean, is he still considered a baby?

Also, if I get a light timer for him is it going to confuse him now that he suddenly has 12hrs of light?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG he's gorgeous!!!

Well 4 months isn't a true baby anymore...more of a teenager. Try making sure that there is no light at all earlier and see if he comes out. Some won't come out if there is any light at all. But that being said, some of my hedgies don't come out till late either...even if it is completely dark. Changing the light to 12 hours now won't confuse him...it will be fine.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

He is beautiful!!
Rocko sleeps until about 3 am, no matter what time the lights go out. Every once in a while he'll come out in the early evening too around 8 or 9, but he's usually asleep between 10 and 3. Then he's awake until about 7 in the morning. He sticks to that schedule like glue, even if there are people in the room. Other hedgies will come out whenever it's dark or quiet. They're all different. Just make sure he's warm enough and getting 12 hours of light, and I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## Slinxie (Jan 12, 2010)

If Rocko is gets up so late, when do you handle/play with him?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Most people take out their hedgies for a while in the late evening-ish before bed, to play/snuggle for a bit.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Yep!  He is quite the grumper if I try to play with him in the morning or afternoon, but in the evening he's ready to get up and see me. 
Also I'm a college kid, so it's not all that uncommon for me to still be awake when he gets up for his nightly activities. :roll: Haha.


----------



## Bostongirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats on Spike...I'm also a first time hedgie owner and learning a lot real fast. I love seeing photos of hedgies...they are all very different from each other.


----------



## olamina (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh goodness very cute hedgie! I like his spots! He is about the same age as my two hedgies, they were born the 16th of September.


----------



## TheSmilingToast (Jan 7, 2010)

Aww he's a cutey!


----------

